# How should I handle this situation regarding my wife and her male friend, Do I have



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

So my wife wants to go on a getaway to Europe with her best male friend. They've been friends for years (longer than I've known my wife). They call each other "best friends forever" and "big sis" and "little bro." But part of me is convinced that this guy is in love with her. He treats me with contempt and is always trying to minimize me in her eyes. He is ALWAYS around, and it seems my wife and I can't do anything without her wanting to invite this guy along. 

I've tried my hardest to respect her other relationships with people and not be a controlling jerk. But this guy bothers me. The thing that strikes me the most is that this guy has become more and more of a presence in my wife's life the closer we've gotten. It's almost as if he's competing with me for her affections and has stepped up his efforts to remain the #1 guy in her life as my wife and I have grown closer. Every time my wife does something, or goes on a trip with her girlfriends, he comes along. 

Both him and my wife are insistent that there is no romantic relationship at all. But that it's like a big sister-little brother relationship. Now my wife wants to go to Europe with him. The thing that makes me so angry is that I have told my wife I would love to take a trip with her and she dismisses it as something she's not interested in. Now she's already booked her plane tickets to go to London with this guy in September. I'm at a loss and very angry. I have expressed my frustrations to my wife and she just tells me there's nothing wrong with it because it's like taking a trip with a brother. I just don't understand this, and part of me just wants to tell her to just divorce me and marry him. I love my wife so much, but it seems like she's more interested in spending time with her "best friend forever" than around me. What do I do? Should I leave her?? 

Update: It should be noted that I have tried to talk to her about this. She just shuts me down and tells me I'm being ridiculous, that this is "their thing" and I should just get over it. I've also confronted the "best friend" and he says that he's known her longer than me and that I should just step off, that I don't understand what they have and how special it is. Yet, neither of them wants to be romantically involved (supposedly). I don't understand this. Am I wrong for being angry and feeling like my feelings are being trampled on?


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

And I thought it was bad that my wife gallivanting across Europe with our daughter, but without me, was bad. 

I don't need to analyze this much, but what the ****. No married woman goes off on a vacation with a man while her husband stays home. 

If there was ever a time to put down D as an ultimatum, this is it.


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

Someone else should soon provide the multiple choice format to use with your wife... 

Did she just buy the tickets without asking your view, or knowing your view bought them anyway.


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

She bought them anyway...but insisted that I was making too big of deal out of this.


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

Did you tell her in stark and clear terms that there is no way that you would support this and THEN she bought them anyway?

Or were you soft, vague, unclear?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Another man is dating your wife and taking her on romantic vacations. That okay with you?

If you're not okay with that, then it's probably well past time to have a calm, polite, but extremely serious discussion with her about her apparent need to prioritize him over her own husband. I'd likely be inclined to let her know that I wasn't willing to continue in a marriage where my wife made another man her first priority. 

But you cannot say that unless you really mean it. So, are you willing to leave her over this? If you're not, what are you willing to do if it doesn't stop? Think about it and come up with whatever you're willing to enforce as a consequence for her flagrant disregard for you and your marriage. Communicate that to her, clearly and calmly, then let her decide how she wants to proceed. You cannot change or control her, but you are absolutely within your rights to not stick around in a marriage where you're playing second string to your wife's opposite sex bestie.


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

Clearly this is inappropriate and not married behaviour. You sound like waaaay to much of a "nice guy". It doesn't matter if SHE is ok with it. It doesn't matter if HE is ok with it. What matters is it's YOUR marriage and your wife. And it matters that YOUR NOT OK WITH IT. And if it doesn't matter to her... that your not ok with it that is very telling. You need to establish some very firm boundries of what is and is not ok in your view of a marriage and not deviate from it. If your ok with there friendship under certain terms then communicate that. If your not ok with that at all then communicate that. If your wifes "friend" is more important that her husband then you really need to look at exactly what kind of marriage you have. It's great you love your wife so much..... but if she loved you back as much she wouldn't discount your feelings blow you off. Tell her what's no ok with you. If she does it anyways then there needs to be a consequence....(not physical) I mean like seperation talk etc.


----------



## jsr2994 (May 31, 2016)

Umm you are not wrong in the slightest, that is a major Red Flag and for her to dismiss you on that, doesn't sound like the communication is there. I would try to have a serious talk and lay it all out on the line.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

mississippisfinest82 said:


> *Both him and my wife are insistent that there is no romantic relationship at all. *But that it's like a big sister-little brother relationship. Now my wife wants to go to Europe with him. The thing that makes me so angry is that* I have told my wife I would love to take a trip with her and she dismisses it as something she's not interested in.* Now she's already booked her plane tickets to go to London with this guy in September. I'm at a loss and very angry. I have expressed my frustrations to my wife and she just tells me there's nothing wrong with it because it's like taking a trip with a brother. I just don't understand this, and part of me just wants to tell her to just divorce me and marry him. I love my wife so much, but it seems like she's more interested in spending time with her "best friend forever" than around me. What do I do? Should I leave her??
> 
> Update: It should be noted that I have tried to talk to her about this. *She just shuts me down and tells me I'm being ridiculous, that this is "their thing" and I should just get over it.* I've also confronted the "best friend" and he says that he's known her longer than me and that I should just step off, that I don't understand what they have and how special it is.


Hmmm. Ok, in the chance that you are real, and this is real, if I was you I would tell her that she can go on this trip, but she will be doing it as a single person. Tell her that all her belongings will be boxed and stored, and the locks on the house changed. And I would really mean it. Ask her where does she want her belongings, and a copy of the divorce papers, to be sent.


----------



## KJ_Simmons (Jan 12, 2016)

Yikes...


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I highly doubt you needed to make this post to know that what you're describing is called 'cuckoldry'


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

This reads to me like a financial arrangement. Your paying the bills and padding the bank account and effectively paying for or at least partially paying for her and her "man friend" dating itinerary...are you seriously going to just let this happen? Because no matter what she may think of you now (lack of respect wise) it will be 100 times worse after you seriously LET another man take her on a romantic holiday. And you will even be disgusted with yourself when you reflect on it. 

What do you think would happen if you decided to take your pretty secretary on a holiday to europe without your wife? Either way is bad. If she isn't ok with it then its pretty clear she should understand why you aren't. Even worse.... if she doesn't mind then she really doesn't care about you at all.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

If my husband was going on a trip with another woman, bff or not, he would no longer be my husband. Period.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't get the way things are nowadays,but in my time,no other man would tell me to step off when it came to my wife without some major decisive push back and what that might entail.

This is obviously,at the very least if not more,a strong emotional relationship(affair) that relegates your marital concerns and expectations,as well as the marriage itself,to the back burner.


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

Ive talked about this with several of my family members and friends, and the think I should have kicked this guys butt by now. The thing is that I don't like physical conflict and am not a fan of going to jail on assault charges. I cant seem to talk with her without her getting annoyed or offended. I'm thinking about asking her to go to marriage counseling with me.


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

I'm starting to wonder if this "marriage" is even worth saving, It's like everytime I want to do something with her, she invites him along...SMH I wonder if this guy has ever even had a girlfriend before


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

I told her how I felt about it.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ya, cuz asking your wife to do MC when she's blatantly screwing another man is gonna work.

Don't kick his butt. Kick hers. Right out the bloody door.


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

mississippisfinest82 said:


> Ive talked about this with several of my family members and friends, and the think I should have kicked this guys butt by now. The thing is that I don't like physical conflict and am not a fan of going to jail on assault charges. I cant seem to talk with her without her getting annoyed or offended. I'm thinking about asking her to go to marriage counseling with me.


File suit against him for alienation of affection.

Then use the judgment to buy yourself a new toy, fund the divorce attorney.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

BTW, what bridge do you live under?


----------



## Palodyne (Mar 3, 2016)

She is dismissing you in favor of this other man, she is holding another man in higher regard than you. She doesn't seem to care about your feelings at all. Telling you this is "Their Thing" and you need " To Get Over It". Brother, women who love their husbands don't treat them this way. And they don't go away for extended vacations with other men, alone. What further shows her disrespect for you, is the fact YOU would like to take this vacation with her, but she chooses him. Something is very wrong here.

I also have to agree with you assessment of the other man. He is prying into your marriage and has become a wedge between you and your wife. What further proves the point is him telling you to " Step Off", sounds like he is the husband telling you to get out of his relationship business. This is no good.

Bottom line, you can't control your wife. You can only control you. You need to make it clear to her that 3 don't make a marriage, and that you are no longer going to tolerate being ignored, minimized, and disrespected, by the two of them. That she can go on this trip with him if she wants, but when she gets back you will be gone, and divorce papers will be waiting for her.

You must take a firm stand here and stick by your words. Don't let her back you down or intimidate you. If she thinks you are bluffing, and tells you to go ahead, because she is still going, then file for divorce NOW. You have to let her know you done with their crap. These two are playing you for the fool.


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

Still waiting for the multiple choice list.


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

Before the trip and no we don't have kids yet


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

mississippisfinest82 said:


> Before the trip and no we don't have kids yet


Cannot hurt to ask her.


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

Stop caring if she gets angry or annoyed. YOU ARE ANGRY AND ANNOYED!!! She's the one putting the marriage at risk and acting inappropriately not you. Stop being a push over and worrying about her mood. It's as simple as this:

I am not ok with your friendship with bob.

I am not ok with you prioritizing your friendship with bob over our marriage.

I should not have and will no longer share my wife with another man.

This friendship and trip either ends now.... or you can leave me the address you would like your **** and the divorce papers forwarded to upon your return... period. This is non negotiable. Shall you decide you want to stay married to me we should attend some marriage councelling as we obviously have VERY different views of what a marriage actually is and how one should behave in one.

Done talking. It doesn't matter what she says or how mad she gets after this. She either meets your terms or she does not. And you follow through. Because if you draw a line in the sand and let her cross it........she will always have no respect, walk all over and you and do whatever she wishes. And you will NOT have a marriage by your definition.


----------



## StilltheStudent (Sep 14, 2015)

1) She is clearly cheating on you. Definitely emotionally, almost certainly physically.

2) You are a "Nice Guy" who refuses to stand up for himself.

3) This trip is a "Sex-Vacation" away from your annoying complaints.

You do not have a marriage. Instead you are funding your "wife's" romps. I would tell her to have fun on her trip, that you no longer care, and have your lawyer contact her when she hits the airport letting her know where to sign on the line.

Divorce and find a woman who respects you.


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

what???


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Nope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

mississippisfinest82 said:


> what???


If you're replying to a specific poster,hit the blue quote button at the bottom of their post before you reply.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I would tell her that this marriage is crowded, and there is one to many people in it...so if you go to Europe know that the divorces papers will be waiting for you when you get back. I will be looking for wife number 2


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

One of my sisters sort of wants to do that anyway, but I don't want to involve her into this and have her end up going to jail over this. I wonder how my wife would feel or react if she saw this thread and saw everybody's comments so far...hmmm


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

Tortdog said:


> File suit against him for alienation of affection.
> 
> Then use the judgment to buy yourself a new toy, fund the divorce attorney.


What is alienation of affection?? and what would happen if I filed for that??


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

TBT said:


> If you're replying to a specific poster,hit the blue quote button at the bottom of their post before you reply.


what??? It's black for me. 

On topic, are they flying business class or even F?


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> Nope.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


nope what??


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

You could try reading "not just friends" which discusses EAs in detail. 

But here is the bottom line, even if he was a real brother then she is putting her family before her husband. I recall a thread where the wife had an intense mutual EA with a gay man. She turned her husband into an ARM machine and sperm donor. Is this your future if you have children? While you work she and best bud raise the kids? 

We only know what you say, not what you do. But you did say you wanted this trip with her in the past but she turned you down. Find out what a real marriage looks like. 

At this point I suggest you tell her you accept she is going on this trip, and you would like to get divorce finalized before she leaves. I suspect there is a lot more wrong with your marriage than you realize. It is not unusual for a spouse to keep lowering the bar, accepting a lot less than they should out of habit. Step back and really look at the marriage. MC, yes for you alone. 

Use the 180 at this point please read Critical Readings For Separation and Divorce - LoveShack.org Community Forums


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

CharlieParker said:


> *what??? It's black for me.*
> 
> On topic, are they flying business class or even F?


Hey,what can I say. I'm a classic kind of guy CP.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

mississippisfinest82 said:


> nope what??


To all of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StilltheStudent (Sep 14, 2015)

Personally, I am never quite sure the proper approach for "Nice Guys."

On the one hand it is easy, from the outside, to know what is going on and see the solution. On the other side the "Nice Guy" often lacks the ballsy, thrown down the gauntlet mentality that is offered as the solution.

If we are charitable we can perhaps minimize this to a narcissistic wife who has been carrying on a long-term emotional affair.

The reality is likely far more messy and far more devastating.

I am sorry about this situation, but the sooner you get rid of the halo you appear to have around your wife and see her for what she is (that would be a user, manipulator, a liar, and a cheater, by the way), the sooner you can take the full brunt of the hit to your self-esteem and emotions and begin to rebuild.

There are women out there who will respect you and love you.

What this women is doing is so beyond the opposite of that.

The 180 advice is useful and spot-on.

Do it now.

Also, you need to decide.

If you want to try and build a life with this women then *she cannot go on that trip, period.*

If you want to try and rebuild _your life_ then it does not matter if she goes.

But if she gets on that plan your marriage, what there is of it, is officially over.

Her getting on that plane is the ultimate sign your wife does not care about you, thinks you are a doormat, and will use you until you wise up and she drops you for her "brother."

Do what you need to do, but do it with force and meaning.

Ultimatum with complete No-Contact with this "Friend" or Divorce.

The only other option is open cuckoldry as you pay for their vacation in Europe.

…I tend to go for bluntness, but figured this was worth more than the three lines I originally gave. But the answer is the same.

Decide what you want, and fast, and then act with conviction.

Not acting leads to one guaranteed end. You only have options if you take a stand.


----------



## Palodyne (Mar 3, 2016)

mississippisfinest82 said:


> What is alienation of affection?? and what would happen if I filed for that??


 Alienation of affections is a common law tort, abolished in many jurisdictions. Where it still exists, an action is brought by a deserted spouse against a third party alleged to be responsible for the failure of the marriage.

So basically you can sue the other man for busting up your marriage and stealing your wife's affection. Providing your state still has the law, and you can prove he busted up your relationship.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

By the way, are you paying for this trip? Does she work and considers her money her's and your's joint? What is the percentage breakdown of the total marital income, 50/50 40/60? 

Do you own, lease or rent ? This may dim up best what you need to do tonight to plan on doing tomorrow AM

Dropping the mike (I did not write, posted by another)*


Do it for you. Trust me, at some point you are going to wish that you had that moment to just call her out on her cheating. I mean a simple opener like, "Since you felt guilty about the things you did with the true love of your life while we were married, I want to set you free."*

I am a fan of "dropping the mike". A euphemism here for saying all that needs to be said. A quick, cool, and calculated confrontation followed by a plan of action is the most devastating thing you can do. AFTER YOU HAVE HIRED THE LAWYER and followed their advice on locking down finances, etc.*

If you are allowed to separate the money early, get what ever keepsakes you want ready to take, get credit cards separated and no longer joint obligations so she can rack up debt, etc., do it. She will go for the credit cards to hire a lawyer and they need to be cancelled. That can happen in a day or two before you drop the bomb. Same with bank accounts, and lines of credit. Then Drop the mike.

Seriously, with the confrontation she is shocked at discovery, with the divorce filed she is rocked with immediate consequences, and with none of your money to use against you, she is already in the losing position. If she has her own money, fine. She just can't use yours against you. That is how the "mike is dropping works .*


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

Palodyne said:


> Alienation of affections is a common law tort, abolished in many jurisdictions. Where it still exists, an action is brought by a deserted spouse against a third party alleged to be responsible for the failure of the marriage.
> 
> So basically you can sue the other man for busting up your marriage and stealing your wife's affection. Providing your state still has the law, and you can prove he busted up your relationship.


Oh ok, and whats usually the penalty for the third party??


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

JohnA said:


> By the way, are you paying for this trip? Does she work and considers her money her's and your's joint? What is the percentage breakdown of the total marital income, 50/50 40/60?
> 
> Do you own, lease or rent ? This may dim up best what you need to do tonight to plan on doing tomorrow AM
> 
> ...


I'm the one who works, she dosent work or anything.


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

mississippisfinest82 said:


> I'm the one who works, she dosent work or anything.


I'm currently paying mortage on our house,


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Just out of curiosity,what was it like when you first started dating? I just can't picture not having your radar up then,as this guy was around.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

mississippisfinest82 said:


> I'm starting to wonder if this "marriage" is even worth saving, It's like everytime I want to do something with her, she invites him along...SMH I wonder if this guy has ever even had a girlfriend before


Yep. He has had girlfriends before. Sadly most of them were with other men. 

OK. Whilst she is away a tragic event will take place. You will have lost your house keys.

Ooops! How careless. But wait! What if you didn't loose them? What if some bounder had stolen your keys?

Well, if the latter were even a remote possibility you will have to change the lock mechanisms on all of the doors and get yourself issued with new keys.

But wouldn't that mean your wife would have no keys? Yes, that would be an unfortunate side effect, wouldn't it?

Oh, then you issue her with the divorce papers.


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

TBT said:


> Just out of curiosity,what was it like when you first started dating? I just can't picture not having your radar up then,as this guy was around.


When we were dating he was there but not as intense as it has been lately...I don't know why he started acting more hostile towards me over time, I never did anything to him BTW.


----------



## Palodyne (Mar 3, 2016)

mississippisfinest82 said:


> Oh ok, and whats usually the penalty for the third party??


 If it is proven that the other man maliciously caused the loss of affection leading to your divorce, he would be ordered to pay you a cash award, the amount would be determined by the judge.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

mississippisfinest82 said:


> When we were dating he was there but not as intense as it has been lately...I don't know why he started acting more hostile towards me over time, I never did anything to him BTW.


Oh, you did. You married his girl.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Palodyne said:


> If it is proven that the other man maliciously caused the loss of affection leading to your divorce, he would be ordered to pay you a cash award, the amount would be determined by the judge.


But not in California, sadly.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Is there a red flag here?

Oh, yah. For sure. Sorry.


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Yep. He has had girlfriends before. Sadly most of them were with other men.
> 
> OK. Whilst she is away a tragic event will take place. You will have lost your house keys.
> 
> ...


Hahaha That cheered me up. Just reading everyone's posts on here makes me just want to say "screw it" and go for it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> Hmmm, so where does Mississippi fit into this?


Who knows? Maybe it is where he originated from?

A friend of mine lives in California (San Francisco) and he is from Mississippi, originally.


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Is there a red flag here?
> 
> Oh, yah. For sure. Sorry.


 They look like blank confederate flags lol

Well I think I already know what I need to do now, it will not be fun or easy, but I will never have piece of mind otherwise.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mississippi has lots of bridges.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

PEACE of mind, not PIECE. Geez.


----------



## Palodyne (Mar 3, 2016)

The only state I know for sure still has Alienation Of Affection is North Carolina. One of the posters over on SI is in NC and he is sued for it.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

mississippisfinest82 said:


> I'm the one who works, she dosent work or anything.


Lol, I really like the "or anything" part of this answer.

You have really screwed your life up, haven't you, bro?

Please divorce this miserable excuse of a wife.
You don't even get as much attention from your own wife as a GAY FRIEND!!!!!
How's that working for you? Divorce for all that's good in the world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hope1964 said:


> Mississippi has lots of bridges.


The one I am looking at from my office window is called the Mississippi River Bridge. Cannot see if anyone is under it. Too far away.


----------



## Tito Santana (Jul 9, 2015)

mississippisfinest82 said:


> So my wife wants to go on a getaway to Europe with her best male friend. They've been friends for years (longer than I've known my wife). They call each other "best friends forever" and "big sis" and "little bro." But part of me is convinced that this guy is in love with her. He treats me with contempt and is always trying to minimize me in her eyes. He is ALWAYS around, and it seems my wife and I can't do anything without her wanting to invite this guy along.
> 
> I've tried my hardest to respect her other relationships with people and not be a controlling jerk. But this guy bothers me. The thing that strikes me the most is that this guy has become more and more of a presence in my wife's life the closer we've gotten. It's almost as if he's competing with me for her affections and has stepped up his efforts to remain the #1 guy in her life as my wife and I have grown closer. Every time my wife does something, or goes on a trip with her girlfriends, he comes along.
> 
> ...


This can't be real. Sometimes, I just can't believe some of the stuff posted in here. How many billygoats did you let cross your bridge today?...

If this is a true story, you need to cowboy up and tell your wife if she goes you are going to put all of her stuff in a PODS storage unit and ship it to Guadalajara.

I cant imagine any man being OK with this relationship your wife has with this creep. All that aside, I can't even imagine anyone letting this situation get this far down the line.

What do you think is going to happen in Europe? You think they are going to have long heart to heart chats all day long. She is going to ride him like an Arabian horse from Portugal to Hungary. 

If she does go through with this vacation, against your consent, do yourself a favor and have divorce papers ready upon her return home.


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Is there a red flag here?
> 
> Oh, yah. For sure. Sorry.





MattMatt said:


> Who knows? Maybe it is where he originated from?
> 
> A friend of mine lives in California (San Francisco) and he is from Mississippi, originally.


A little off topic much?? My birthplace is not relevant to my situation. But it's cool. Well so much for this, I m gonna get up in the morning and start looking for a good attorney


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Can't be real. Nobody is this feeble minded.
He's financing his non-working wife to go on a trip to Europe with another man who tells him to "step off", as his wife and his money are none of his business? Lol....

Three billy goats gruff were here...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

mississippisfinest82 said:


> I'm the one who works, she dosent work or anything.


What? 
She doesn't work, she hangs out with another man 24/7 & now is running off on vacation with him. 
Why are you letting this happen? 
Oh wait it is because she's a princess?
I guess the rest of us ladies who work are peasants. 


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

For goodness sake! If you think there's a problem with a post use the Report button!


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Maybe they are going to Ireland. How can you stop someone from visiting Ireland?


Can stop anyone from visiting. It's called the "land of a thousand welcomes".
Sounds better when translated in Irish. 
It would be like if you came over to my house, it would be rude for me not to give you tea & biscuits, even if you don't want them I have to give them to you!  

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

Ummm thanks for the advice on here everyone (even though some of the comments were strange) will look into my options for the rest of the evening and maybe have a talk with the wife and if we cant come to a resolution then I will have to move on to the next step.
Thanks again and hopefully I will be back with an update soon.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Before you go, do you work shift work at the port or do you work day hours only? I would have concern if your wife is home alone at night with you at work.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes he has had a girlfriend, and she is called you wife.

Kick them both to the curb.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MrsAldi said:


> Can stop anyone from visiting. It's called the "land of a thousand welcomes".
> Sounds better when translated in Irish.
> It would be like if you came over to my house, it would be rude for me not to give you tea & biscuits, even if you don't want them I have to give them to you!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Google says that's "Talamh de Fáilte Míle."


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Google says that's "Talamh de Fáilte Míle."


Jaysus, Google is wrong! 
"Cead Mile Failte" so it is. 
Pronounced like this -kayed meala fallta-

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> Google says that's "Talamh de Fáilte Míle."


 @MrsAldi

One of my best friends is Irish and I only learned Saturday that there is / was an Irish language. I thought the spoke ENGLISH.:surprise:


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

OP,

How long have you been married to her (and him)?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Have divorce papers ready and printed out on the kitchen table when she returns. Have her clothes and personal belongings hauled over to the best friend's place and dumped on his front lawn. If she loves hanging out with him so much, she can spend the rest of her life doing it. 

That is bullsh!t. 

Either your wife was raised with no morals or ethics, or she thinks you are a pushover who will take anything she dishes out to you. 

You need to make her understand you are not sharing her with another man.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

mississippisfinest82 said:


> Ive talked about this with several of my family members and friends, and the think I should have kicked this guys butt by now. The thing is that I don't like physical conflict and am not a fan of going to jail on assault charges. I cant seem to talk with her without her getting annoyed or offended. I'm thinking about asking her to go to marriage counseling with me.


They sharing a hotel room during this trip?

File for divorce and have her served when she gets back. When she wants to know why, just smile at her. She'll figure it out.


----------



## rzmpf (Mar 11, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> Have divorce papers ready and printed out on the kitchen table when she returns. Have her clothes and personal belongings hauled over to the best friend's place and dumped on his front lawn. If she loves hanging out with him so much, she can spend the rest of her life doing it.
> 
> You need to make her understand you are not sharing her with another man.


OP you have to figure out if you want to continue this marriage, if not, there is no reason to wait till September. Everyday you wait she spends time and money with and on him. Get a lawyer, secure your assets and file.

If you want to stay together and she does not comply with your demands you have to file anyway, so preparations for D should start immediately. 

The papers for her when she lands after her vacation make for dramatic effect, but you still have to live a couple of months with this BS, i don't think it's worth that. Better try to cancel the (payment of) her tickets and tell her she can go get a job to pay for her dates or at least let him pay. Both trample on your emotions and you and use you as an ATM.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Have divorce papers ready and printed out on the kitchen table when she returns. Have her clothes and personal belongings hauled over to the best friend's place and dumped on his front lawn. If she loves hanging out with him so much, she can spend the rest of her life doing it.
> 
> That is bullsh!t.
> 
> ...


Don't dump her stuff on his front lawn. You could be liable for any damage. The rest of Bandit's advice is good, especially about the divorce papers.

And by the way, I (and you) would like to know if they are sharing a single hotel room once overseas.


----------



## IamSomebody (Nov 21, 2014)

Cancel *ALL* your credit cards the minute they leave. You don't want to get stuck paying for their trysts while in Europe. Let them be stranded without a dime while they are over there. 

Refuse all her frantic phone calls. Make sure the credit card companies know there is no way the cards are to be reinstated or new ones issued.

IamSomebody


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

IamSomebody said:


> Cancel *ALL* your credit cards the minute they leave. You don't want to get stuck paying for their trysts while in Europe. Let them be stranded without a dime while they are over there.
> 
> Refuse all her frantic phone calls. Make sure the credit card companies know there is no way the cards are to be reinstated or new ones issued.
> 
> IamSomebody


That's a good one that should be put on the list of what to do when spouse is cheating. :grin2:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MrsAldi said:


> Jaysus, Google is wrong!
> "Cead Mile Failte" so it is.
> Pronounced like this -kayed meala fallta-
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


That was one of multiple versions that Google provided.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

IamSomebody said:


> Cancel *ALL* your credit cards the minute they leave. You don't want to get stuck paying for their trysts while in Europe. Let them be stranded without a dime while they are over there.
> 
> Refuse all her frantic phone calls. Make sure the credit card companies know there is no way the cards are to be reinstated or new ones issued.
> 
> IamSomebody


Hang on. The credit cards at your end need to have vanished along with the house keys.

That way you have a legit reason to cancel the cards.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> @MrsAldi
> 
> One of my best friends is Irish and I only learned Saturday that there is / was an Irish language. I thought the spoke ENGLISH.:surprise:


And they have their own language in Scotland, Wales and in the county of Cornwall, too, they have their own language. 

Sorry. T/J.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> @MrsAldi
> 
> One of my best friends is Irish and I only learned Saturday that there is / was an Irish language. I thought the spoke ENGLISH.:surprise:


We were made speak English by the English! 
I'll teach you some Irish, you can say romantic stuff to your wife, although she'll think you sound like an alien! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

MrsAldi said:


> We were made speak English by the English!
> I'll teach you some Irish, you can say romantic stuff to your wife, although she'll think you sound like an alien!


My wife IS Irish but generations back.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MrsAldi said:


> We were made speak English by the English!
> I'll teach you some Irish, you can say romantic stuff to your wife, although she'll think you sound like an alien!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


My wife is fluent in Welsh. 

I can just about order beer, cheese and bread in Welsh. So I'd never go hungry!


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

@MattMatt I find the Welsh really hard to pronounce, very long words there! But love the accents. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MrsAldi said:


> @MattMatt I find the Welsh really hard to pronounce, very long words there! But love the accents.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Very hard, I agree.

And the mutations! They baffle me, to be honest.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> My wife IS Irish but generations back.


Is maith liom = I love you
Pronunciation (iss maa lum) 
I wonder what your W will think if you said that to her.  

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## foolscotton3 (Nov 13, 2014)

Just be the man, tell her "don't bother coming back home, I will have you served at work." Then move on with your life, better relationships await you.

Your marriage is a sham, no man would put up with that ****.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Very hard, I agree.
> 
> And the mutations! They baffle me, to be honest.


I can understand Welsh people, but Scotland, I have to say "beg your pardon" most of time! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MrsAldi said:


> I can understand Welsh people, but Scotland, I have to say "beg your pardon" most of time!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Unless they have the Gaelic, perhaps?


----------



## foolscotton3 (Nov 13, 2014)

Palodyne said:


> Alienation of affections is a common law tort, abolished in many jurisdictions. Where it still exists, an action is brought by a deserted spouse against a third party alleged to be responsible for the failure of the marriage.
> 
> So basically you can sue the other man for busting up your marriage and stealing your wife's affection. Providing your state still has the law, and you can prove he busted up your relationship.


I think in some states it's called Criminal Conversation. Lucky for you Mississippi is a fault state, you may be treated fairly.

Start documenting, gather evidence of her going on this trip with this guy, if you can retrieve a passenger list for the flight that she is on, photos of her on this trip, anything you can gather to prove that she went on the trip with her boyfriend will help. You will need a lot of proof, and it needs to be presented without any room for doubt.

Talk to a lawyer, you say you don't have children together, this should be a pretty straight forward divorce.

If you decide to stay with this woman, after she goes on this trip with her boyfriend, imagine what precedent you set for her future transgressions. It will only get worse brother, she is walking all over you and couldn't care less how you feel about it, she even encourages her boyfriend to walk all over you... Your marriage is already over, and you are competing against another man for your role. MC isn't going to fix this, if she can't see this is a betrayal, she won't be swayed by a councilor, your wife writes her own rules, and makes sure that her and her boyfriend are always the exception.

Keep your head up, walk tall, and start standing up for yourself. She isn't a good catch by any means, and I know you can do better, there are millions of single women looking for confident stand up guys that don't let anybody push them around.

If you don't start respecting yourself, nobody else will.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

This honestly can't be real. No man in the world would willingly put up with this, unless he has a cuckold fetish or something. The guy needs to stop writing fiction. It's not really that good.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

If there's a chance this is even real, I'll bite.

Omfg wtf?? You can't be serious! There is NOTHING to discuss OP. You TELL her to cancel her trip and end the friendship with her "friend" or your marriage is DONE. You insist that this is done immediately.

If she refuses, you go to the bank, withdraw half the funds from your joint account and put it in an account in your name only. You have your salary deposited there and she has no access. You cancel her credit card(s). The lot. Then you file for divorce and serve her the papers.

This is absolute BS! I can't even blo0dy believe it!


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh and if the "friend" comes around or tries to contact you, you delete and block. Don't engage. YOUR MARRIAGE IS NONE OF HIS BUSINESS. His opinion is not relevant nor wanted.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

My fiancée's neighbor cuts her grass. She won't let me cut it.

Thank goodness she was in Houston with me over the weekend while he was doing the yard. 

And I have a nice craftsman 42" 21hp opposed twin briggs and Stratton that will cut our yard when we're married.

I can't freaking tolerate another man cutting my wife's grass. 😁
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

I'm Scottish, Irish and English... Well, about 400 years ago...


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> My fiancée's neighbor cuts her grass. She won't let me cut it.
> 
> Thank goodness she was in Houston with me over the weekend while he was doing the yard.
> 
> ...


I pay another man to cut my wife's grass.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

mississippisfinest82 said:


> Now my wife wants to go to Europe with him. The thing that makes me so angry is that I have told my wife I would love to take a trip with her and she dismisses it as something she's not interested in.


 Are you telling us that she has actually let you know that she wants to go to Europe with him and not you, and that since she does not work she expects you to pay for the trip? Are you kidding me? This is not just over the line of any normal martial boundaries, but she is going so far over the line that she will literally be leaving it behind in a different continent.



mississippisfinest82 said:


> I've also confronted the "best friend" and he says that he's known her longer than me and that I should just step off, that I don't understand what they have and how special it is.


 This guy, who has already been openly hostile to you, just rudely told you to your face that since he knew "her longer" than you, that his relationship is the primary one, and that if you do not like it to just "step off". The number one and most core opposite sex friend boundary is that an opposite sex friend must be "a friend of the marriage" in order to remain an opposite sex friend of the spouse. Since he is not a friend of the marriage, and does not respect that your marriage is the primary relationship, he must be gone as an opposite friend of your wife.

Bottom line, listen to your family. Your wife's relationship with the this other man is inappropriate for a married woman to say the least. In the unlikely event that she has not yet had sex with this guy, she is still dating him and having an emotional affair with him. Regardless of anything else, she is putting her other man before you and not giving you the marriage that you want. Stop talking about her not going on this trip (we are way past that), and start demanding that she go full no contact with her emotional affair partner (or more) if she wants to stay in this marriage. Draw this line in the sand with her on her ending all contact for life with the expectation that the marriage is over. Immediately contact an attorney, and with her full knowledge quickly move forward with having the divorce paperwork draw up; let it be a pleasant surprise if she agrees to your line in the sand and starts acting like a wife.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

IamSomebody said:


> Cancel your credit cards the minute they leave. You don't want to get stuck paying for their trysts while in Europe. Let them be stranded without a dime while they are over there.
> 
> Refuse all her frantic phone calls. Make sure the credit card companies know there is no way the cards are to be reinstated or new ones issued.


 Actually since the trip is months away, the cards should be canceled way before the trip, as he should have already served her with divorce papers.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Tortdog said:


> I'm Scottish, Irish and English... Well, about 400 years ago...


Now you're a Texan! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

MrsAldi said:


> Now you're a Texan!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


You pay attention and have a great memory.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Does your wife have Kentucky bluegrass, Bermuda, Bahia, or St, Augustine? I prefer St. Augustine. Bahia makes rabbit ears really fast and tends to dull the blades and clog my mower. It's too hot and dry on my area or I'd live to have some bluegrass.

If I paid a man to cut my wife's grass, he'd better keep his arse outside and better not expect her to bring him a glass of lemonade.

OP, how often do you cut your wife's grass? I find the amount of mowing which the yard needs directly correlates with how often it gets cut by other men. The more other men are cutting it, the less it needs cutting by me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foolscotton3 (Nov 13, 2014)

Serve her now, schedule your default divorce hearing for when she is gone...

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Ok, I have read this before somewhere else like 6 or 8 months ago???????????


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120104070707AAYC4wc

On yahoo answers Jan 4th 2012


----------



## Absurdist (Oct 10, 2014)

ABHale said:


> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120104070707AAYC4wc
> 
> On yahoo answers Jan 4th 2012



OMG. Plagiarism.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Does she get her bush trimmed after her grass is cut?


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

MrsAldi said:


> I can understand Welsh people, but Scotland, I have to say "beg your pardon" most of time!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


My wife is born and bred from Edinburgh... known her 30 years, still can't understand all she says at times.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

The trolls were restless under the bridge today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Evinrude58 said:


> The trolls were restless under the bridge today.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Down here school and classes just ended


----------



## malkuth (Dec 28, 2012)

I went to Netherlands with 2 girlfriends of mine who I have my limits as sister.
These limits are drawn with logic and have never been crossed for years. (not an easy thing).
She had a new boyfriend after we ve bought our tickets and altough they werr together for 3 months, and we were 3 people not alone I insisted him to come.
If you are friends and want to keep it that way, that is the way to go.
There is sth wrong with ur wife's behaviour but her friend is even worse. Still who owns responsibility to the marriage is your wife, not her friend. It is just natural that likes your wife and try to get her.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

ABHale said:


> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120104070707AAYC4wc
> 
> On yahoo answers Jan 4th 2012


I knew it.

So why is this 'guy' not banned??????


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

Find yourself a woman that you can take to Vegas for a couple weeks and tell her "she's just a friend. serve her D papers when you get back.


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh and by the way, if you haven't already gone into investigation mode you should, otherwise you're simply sticking your head in the sand.

My biggest issue in all this is that the friend is openly disrespectful to you and your wife is ok with it. There is a boundary that needs to be drawn here and it involves here going no contact with him if he is going to be a toxic influence in your marriage which he absolutely is if he can't show you the respect you are due as her husband.

My last thought, and in reference to the previous paragraph, why has he only recently started to show disdain for you? Give that some thought but it seems pretty obvious to me. There are one or possibly a couple things going on that would be making this happen. 

One could be that lately your wife has been confiding in him that she isn't happy with you. She could possibly be sharing personal stuff about your relationship from her perspective. As her friend, he feels a loyalty to take her side and therefor is showing his disdain for you as a loyalty to her. If she isn't happy with you she should be telling you not another man. This is a tactic that POSOM's use to get their foot in the door for an affair. They listen to an unhappy wife venting and then use that as a wedge to drive between her and her husband eventually convincing her that she is justified to have an affair because she deserves to be happy.

Another reason could be that he is having romantic feeling for her and he see's you as the obstacle preventing their coupling. His feelings of jealousy are coming through and reflecting in how he treats you. These feeling may not be reciprocated by her but make no mistake, he will take every opportunity to show her why he is a better choice than you. How long before she starts to believe him?

Another reason yet, they are already having an affair. He is aware of your interactions and intimacy with her and he is angry because you are the competition. He knows he can't do anything about it because you are her husband but he isn't happy because he knows your sleeping with his girlfriend and there is nothing he can do about it. How friendly would you be to the man that is banging your girlfriend?

Put yourself in his shoes for a moment, look back at your dealings and decide what would be going on for you (in his position) to take the position he has. Its time to take the blinders off.


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

If your wife has any doubts that this guy wants to f0ck her, send her to us. But I think she knows.

You ALL know deep down, don't you gals?


----------



## niceguy28 (May 6, 2016)

OP what is wrong with you. Are you serious. She doesn't work, you have no kids, and you tolerate this. This other guy disrespects you and you don't beat his a**. Your wife spends your money to go to Europe with this guy and won't even go with you. You tell her how you feel and she dismisses you and does it anyway? If you don't drop this chick and move on with your life then you are nuts. Men and women cannot just be friends. It is not possible. Are they going to share a hotel room too? Let her go and when she comes back have the papers ready and kick her out your house. Let her go live with her little brother. This is one of the most ridiculous things I've ever seen on this site and I've seen some ridiculous stuff.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Time to move on. No kids? Divorce her and let her and her boyfriend have their trip.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey this is a troll. Follow link from my earlier post!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

bankshot1993 said:


> Find yourself a woman that you can take to Vegas for a couple weeks and tell her "she's just a friend. serve her D papers when you get back.


https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120104070707AAYC4wc
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

bankshot1993 said:


> Oh and by the way, if you haven't already gone into investigation mode you should, otherwise you're simply sticking your head in the sand.
> 
> My biggest issue in all this is that the friend is openly disrespectful to you and your wife is ok with it. There is a boundary that needs to be drawn here and it involves here going no contact with him if he is going to be a toxic influence in your marriage which he absolutely is if he can't show you the respect you are due as her husband.
> 
> ...



You make a lot of good points I totally agree with you. There's like a billion other women out there that he could easily get attracted to, he's acting as if my wife is the only ****ing woman on the planet....SMH. But at the same time he's not being a good friend to her either. A real friend does not destroy your marriage either. BTW I already spoken with a divorce attorney to see what my options are and so far some of the things he said I can do are some of the things I said on here.


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

frusdil said:


> Oh and if the "friend" comes around or tries to contact you, you delete and block. Don't engage. YOUR MARRIAGE IS NONE OF HIS BUSINESS. His opinion is not relevant nor wanted.


Why do you think he would try to contact me??


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

mississippisfinest82 said:


> Why do you think he would try to contact me??


What did Yahoo say?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Evinrude58 said:


> Does your wife have Kentucky bluegrass, Bermuda, Bahia, or St, Augustine? I prefer St. Augustine. *Bahia makes rabbit ears really fast* and tends to dull the blades and clog my mower. It's too hot and dry on my area or I'd live to have some bluegrass.
> 
> If I paid a man to cut my wife's grass, he'd better keep his arse outside and better not expect her to bring him a glass of lemonade.
> 
> OP, how often do you cut your wife's grass? I find the amount of mowing which the yard needs directly correlates with how often it gets cut by other men. The more other men are cutting it, the less it needs cutting by me.


 @Evinrude58 What is this "rabbit ears" you refer to? I have some "grass" (weeds) that shoot up this single stem about 1 foot or more tall really fast with two "antenna" of seed-like things on them. Is that the same as to what you refer.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hope1964 said:


> I knew it.
> 
> So why is this 'guy' not banned??????


Because we are using this thread to discuss Irish languages and grass cutting. :smile2:


----------



## red37 (Feb 19, 2016)

No you have ever right fir feeling this way. She should respect your feelings. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

What was the outcome four years ago when this was posted on yahoo?

The storyline is word for word.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mississippisfinest82 (May 31, 2016)

ABHale said:


> What was the outcome four years ago when this was posted on yahoo?
> 
> The storyline is word for word.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


??? I never posted this before.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

ABHale said:


> What was the outcome four years ago when this was posted on yahoo?
> 
> The storyline is word for word.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And when you pressed the TAM report button, what happened?


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

mississippisfinest82 said:


> ??? I never posted this before.


Follow the link from my earlier post and you will see what I am talking about. When you look it up it shows it was posted four years ago.

If not you, your not the only one this happened to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

The story was also posted by 72niceguy on GirlsAskGuys

enotalone on Nov 2013 by Dyingtolive

City-Data on Aug 2013 by Shyguy82

This same story word for word.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Posting just so I can see how this ends.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> @Evinrude58 What is this "rabbit ears" you refer to? I have some "grass" (weeds) that shoot up this single stem about 1 foot or more tall really fast with two "antenna" of seed-like things on them. Is that the same as to what you refer.


Yes, we call those rabbit ears. Totally annoying lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

mississippisfinest82 said:


> So my wife wants to go on a getaway to Europe with her best male friend. They've been friends for years (longer than I've known my wife). They call each other "best friends forever" and "big sis" and "little bro." But part of me is convinced that this guy is in love with her. He treats me with contempt and is always trying to minimize me in her eyes. He is ALWAYS around, and it seems my wife and I can't do anything without her wanting to invite this guy along.
> 
> I've tried my hardest to respect her other relationships with people and not be a controlling jerk. But this guy bothers me. The thing that strikes me the most is that this guy has become more and more of a presence in my wife's life the closer we've gotten. It's almost as if he's competing with me for her affections and has stepped up his efforts to remain the #1 guy in her life as my wife and I have grown closer. Every time my wife does something, or goes on a trip with her girlfriends, he comes along.
> 
> ...



You are kidding right? This man is invading your space and you are allowing it. Talk to your wife, tell her no holiday, is she don't like it then divorce papers on the ready. You are being made a fool of right under you nose.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah. I'm old school. Not a good place to be because I'd end up in jail over this. 

As soon as her friend told me to back off, I would have lost it and gone ape **** physical on his ass with a backhand or two. 

Then tried to find a way to post bail. 😜
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow! It is word for word 

I would have backhanded all those other guys too. 😂
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

OP is a troll. He's been posting this story on many forums since 2012. He's banned.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Now we'll never know how it comes out. Or should we wait for the movie version?


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> OP is a troll. He's been posting this story on many forums since 2012. He's banned.


You Rock EleGirl, did you throw him in irons as well.:surprise: >
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ABHale said:


> You Rock EleGirl, did you throw him in irons as well.:surprise: >


Yep... >


----------

